# Uh ooohhhhh!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you think? Number 3 all over!! We decided to go a bit shorter as her adult coat is coming in.. I wasn't quite prepared for this short. But... I LOVE IT. the pics don't do her new look justice at all, it is lovely (if a bit Yorkshire terrier looking in the face ). She looks lovely and soooo tiny!

What do you think?

Before this morning... Poor picture quality.. iPhone! 



















Just now... After...



















Can't get a good one... She is FULL of beans. I think it is because she can see!! She's been walking with head down recently and I think she couldn't see.. Now the world is all new and brill!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it!!  especially that last picture, those teeth crack me up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Love it!!  especially that last picture, those teeth crack me up!


I know, she knows how to smile!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Slightly better picture...


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm torn as to what to do with my 2 boys ATM...especially with the weather as awful as it is, they come back from every walk COVERED in mud, and not to mention twigs, burdocks, etc.  damp and a bit whiffs too, BUT. I do LOVE their longer coats  I comb them both through EVERY evening, and have managed to avoid matts etc (so far) but it is getting harder and harder.  I just remember when Dexter first had his face trimmed I couldn't look at him for days cos it freaked me out.  Might have to take the plunge though, for their sakes.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Slightly better picture...


Omg she's a total poser, love it!!!! 
What did u ask for at the groomers? (Just in case I get brave...)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh she looks all grown up, gorgeous - lovely grin though 
I'm trying to get a good one of Ruby's face since she went short - she too can see again which I think is a nice surprise for her!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I'm torn as to what to do with my 2 boys ATM...especially with the weather as awful as it is, they come back from every walk COVERED in mud, and not to mention twigs, burdocks, etc.  damp and a bit whiffs too, BUT. I do LOVE their longer coats  I comb them both through EVERY evening, and have managed to avoid matts etc (so far) but it is getting harder and harder.  I just remember when Dexter first had his face trimmed I couldn't look at him for days cos it freaked me out.  Might have to take the plunge though, for their sakes.


Oh Ali - I feel your pain, I think you have done well with the matts - but 9-10 months I think you'll really struggle (my experience) 
Ruby isn't as bad or as short as when Ralph was done - and Ralph is absolutely gorgeous now, not as long as he was, but thick and curly. I couldn't look at him for weeks, it was like he wasn't Ralph 
Ruby will be great in about 4 weeks - but she was like an Ewok!! 
I think her onesie caused mats on her chest and under leg pits.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I'm torn as to what to do with my 2 boys ATM...especially with the weather as awful as it is, they come back from every walk COVERED in mud, and not to mention twigs, burdocks, etc.  damp and a bit whiffs too, BUT. I do LOVE their longer coats  I comb them both through EVERY evening, and have managed to avoid matts etc (so far) but it is getting harder and harder.  I just remember when Dexter first had his face trimmed I couldn't look at him for days cos it freaked me out.  Might have to take the plunge though, for their sakes.


It does grow back.. Seeing Nina full of beans and looking all around her has made me happy. I love the shaggy look too but Nina's adult coat is coming in and although she has never had a matt I just thought we would take the plunge and give her adult coat a good start. Lola is getting done later and I'm going to keep her long, going to try to grow her out for another few months. I couldn't look at Lola after her extreme groom but Nina really suits her new look. It will probably be the shortest she will ever be but it's good for her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like it - I think it suits the ballerina in her  I bet she prances when you go out on your walk.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Omg she's a total poser, love it!!!!
> What did u ask for at the groomers? (Just in case I get brave...)


I asked for a teddy cut, he said they have two teddy styles - a long one and a short one. I said go for the short one  , he said the short one would be using #3 blade which would be about ½ inch all over. I told him to trim and round her ears and keep her muzzle as round as possible. Keep the lashes please!! He thought I was mental I reckon. Oh and keep her tail as it is! 

Now one thing I don't like is the shave on the bridge of nose.. But she will get longer out of the cut so I don't really mind that much and her eyes are beautiful!  next time I would probably ask that they don't shave there.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks. We didn't like the nose-shave on Alfie either, it's way too severe, and even now it's too short...doesn't seem to be growing at all, unlike the rest of him!  it does suit Nina though, and it's lovely to see her eyes.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Thanks. We didn't like the nose-shave on Alfie either, it's way too severe, and even now it's too short...doesn't seem to be growing at all, unlike the rest of him!  it does suit Nina though, and it's lovely to see her eyes.


Thankfully he only shaved the upper part of the bridge nearer the eyes. I know some take it all the way down the nose. So it's not as bad as it could be.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Nina I love it! Your sophisticated grown up girl look! I bet she feels amazing to snuggle. So glad she's found her eyes!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do I look like my mummy?? Yes I do


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Oh Nina I love it! Your sophisticated grown up girl look! I bet she feels amazing to snuggle. So glad she's found her eyes!! Xx


She feels glorious!! So soft!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I love it Ruth she looks adorable and she still has her little colgate smile She looks so sweet I bet she smells so pretty


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her Ruth short, long it doesn't matter. She is just perfect. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw thanks gals!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I'm torn as to what to do with my 2 boys ATM...especially with the weather as awful as it is, they come back from every walk COVERED in mud, and not to mention twigs, burdocks, etc.  damp and a bit whiffs too, BUT. I do LOVE their longer coats  I comb them both through EVERY evening, and have managed to avoid matts etc (so far) but it is getting harder and harder.  I just remember when Dexter first had his face trimmed I couldn't look at him for days cos it freaked me out.  Might have to take the plunge though, for their sakes.


Know exactly how you feel, apart from the occasional face and feet trim Dudley didn't have his first full haircut until 14 months! I loved his long shaggy coat, but the truth was it was getting thicker and wider and just wasn't looking as nice long anymore, as well as that of course keeping mats at bay and cleaning him up was a pain, having said that his coat is about 3" long again now and he's not had a full groom with haircut for quite a few months, I gave him a bath and full brush out before christmas and then as I knew he had no hidden mats decided to leave him with his body coat, I do keep his legs at about 2" though. 
Nina looks lovely, I think it was probably hard to get a real fluffy teddy bear look as she has quite straight silky hair by the looks of it, that will thicken up as she gets older, glad she obviously likes the shorter cut herself.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> OMG I love it Ruth she looks adorable and she still has her little colgate smile She looks so sweet I bet she smells so pretty





dmgalley said:


> I love her Ruth short, long it doesn't matter. She is just perfect.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





DB1 said:


> Nina looks lovely, I think it was probably hard to get a real fluffy teddy bear look as she has quite straight silky hair by the looks of it, that will thicken up as she gets older, glad she obviously likes the shorter cut herself.


It wasn't really fluffy I was after, I don't really like a poofy look - I just knew I wanted it the same length all over and I knew ½ an inch was going to be short. I don't really know about grooming styles and I guess by saying teddy I meant the coat cut to an overall short length and her face styled by hand.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks stunning, it seems to have emphasised all the tones in her colouring, and those long legs. Utterly gorgeous. Just love her little face. Give her a snuggle from me. I like the shorter coat, personally. It's easy to maintain, keeps clean and bramble free etc and develops a lovely curt all over. Max looked permanently like crushed velvet and I love it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> She looks stunning, it seems to have emphasised all the tones in her colouring, and those long legs. Utterly gorgeous. Just love her little face. Give her a snuggle from me. I like the shorter coat, personally. It's easy to maintain, keeps clean and bramble free etc and develops a lovely curt all over. Max looked permanently like crushed velvet and I love it.


Thanks Marilyn... She is receiving your snuggle as a type... She loves a cuddle 

I have to say I really can't stop looking at her, she suits this cut so well


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I just LOVE that smile!! Lord . . . she is adorable!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe, it's one of a kind smile Nanci!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is stunning! And you should send a picture of her smile to the company of doggy toothpaste you use. At the very least you should get some free toothpaste. Who knows she may rocket to stardom and pay for her own kibble!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> She is stunning! And you should send a picture of her smile to the company of doggy toothpaste you use. At the very least you should get some free toothpaste. Who knows she may rocket to stardom and pay for her own kibble!


Imagine.. Free toothpaste for life!! Speaking if toothpaste... It's teeth and face time!  My dogs love me really


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am going to ask May to work on some kind of corporate dental deal for you!


----------

